# vous n'avez pas l'autorisation d'acceder a



## sylmena (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Snow Leopard 10.6.6

J'ai un probleme de partage. j'ai un workgroup incluant un IMAC Snow Leopard et un Win7. Depuis le mac, je vois très bien les partages sur le Win7 et je les accèdent sans difficultées . Mais depuis le Win7 je vois les partages du Imac mais je ne peux pas les accéder.  Je recoit ce message '' vous n'avez pas l'autorisation d'accéder a 
//mac/documents. Contactez l'administrateur réseau pour demander l'accès''

Pourtant du coté du Imac j'ai bien défini les règles de partages dans '' préférences système / partage'', j'ai bien coché partage de fichiers, j'ai bien défini les dossiers a partager, j'ai bien défini les utilisateurs et leurs droits. Je suis le seul utilisateur donc un seul nom d'utilisateur et un seul mot de passe.

Quelqu'un peux m'aider S.V.P.


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
Si dans les préférences system, le partage de fichier est coché, et que dans les options, le partage de fichiers via SMB est également coché, ça devrait marcher.
Sinon, voir le fichier log.smbd (Informations system ---Logiciels---historiques). Il donnera surement une piste à exploiter...


----------



## sylmena (5 Février 2011)

Ou est situé ce fichier log.smbd?

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Février 2011)

Menu Pomme
à propos de ce mac (fenêtre MAC OS X)
Plus d'Info (fenêtre d'information systeme) cliquer sur Historique.
On voit alors le fichier log.smbd et son contenu.

Si le partage de fichiers windows s'est bien initialisé, on doit avoir qquechose comme ça dans ce log:

[2011/02/05 09:21:17, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/smbd/server.c:main(925)
  smbd version 3.0.28a-apple started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2008

On voit également les accès aux ressources partagées (imprimantes, fichiers..), et les pbs éventuels.


----------



## sylmena (7 Février 2011)

Voici ce que j'ai trouvé.

Description :    Historique smbd du partage de fichiers Windows
  Taille :    220 Ko
  Dernière modification :    11-02-07 07:53
  Emplacement :    /var/log/samba/log.smbd
  Contenu récent :    ...
[2011/02/07 07:53:15, 0] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/smbd/server.c:main(925)
  smbd version 3.0.28a-apple started.
  Copyright Andrew Tridgell and the Samba Team 1992-2008
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=149] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/lib/opendirectory.cpendirectory_fill_domain_sid_cache(1985)
  opendirectory_sam_searchname[/Config/CIFSServer] gave -14136 [eDSRecordNotFound]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=149] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/passdb/secrets.c:secrets_fetch_domain_sid(150)
  secrets_fetch_domain_sidpendirectory_query_domain_sid gave -14136 [eDSRecordNotFound]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user(334)
  dsDoNodeAuth gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2(450)
  opendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_opendirectory_ntlm_password_check(526)
  opendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2 gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user(334)
  dsDoNodeAuth gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2(450)
  opendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_opendirectory_ntlm_password_check(557)
  opendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2 gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user(334)
  dsDoNodeAuth gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2(450)
  opendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_opendirectory_ntlm_password_check(572)
  opendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2 gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user(334)
  dsDoNodeAuth gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2(450)
  opendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_opendirectory_ntlm_password_check(526)
  opendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2 gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user(334)
  dsDoNodeAuth gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2(450)
  opendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_opendirectory_ntlm_password_check(557)
  opendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2 gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user(334)
  dsDoNodeAuth gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2(450)
  opendirectory_ntlmv2_auth_user gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:16, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/auth/auth_odsam.cpendirectory_opendirectory_ntlm_password_check(572)
  opendirectory_smb_pwd_check_ntlmv2 gave -14090 [eDSAuthFailed]
[2011/02/07 07:53:30, 0, pid=152] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/lib/util_sock.c:read_data(534)
  read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.1.101. Error = Connection reset by peer
[2011/02/07 07:53:32, 0, pid=153] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/passdb/pdb_odsam.cdssam_getsampwnam(1576)
  opendirectory_sam_searchname gave -14136 [eDSRecordNotFound]: no dsRecTypeStandard:Users record for account ' sylvain'
[2011/02/07 07:53:32, 0, pid=153] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/passdb/pdb_odsam.cdssam_getsampwnam(1576)
  opendirectory_sam_searchname gave -14136 [eDSRecordNotFound]: no dsRecTypeStandard:Users record for account ' sylvain'
[2011/02/07 07:53:32, 1, pid=153] /SourceCache/samba/samba-235.5/samba/source/smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(1092)
  sylvain-pc (192.168.1.101) connect to service Documents initially as user nobody (uid=-2, gid=-2) (pid 153)


----------



## sylmena (7 Février 2011)

J'ai réinstallé snow leopard et le problème est réglé. J"ai remarqué que l'utilisateur Staff a été rajouté, ce qui a probablement résolu le problème.

Merci.


----------

